# Brevet 189190 vintage waterproof cases, A.K.A. "Clamshell" (Gallet).



## Tucayjordan

Hello all. 

First of all, this is my first thread so please excuse my beginner mistakes.

I´ve been looking for information about "clamshell" cases in the internet and I would like to share it with you just in case it would be interesting for someone.

1-The waterproof case brevet 189190 was a 1936 patented invention of Schmitz Frères & Co (four little screws behind the lugs to compress both parts of the case).

2-Gallet were the first to employ this invention in their legendary Gallet Clamshells from 1938 to 1951 (including their earlier Gallet Flight Officer) and that is the reason why we call “clamshell” cases to the brevet 189190 cases.

3-After the pioneer Gallet Clamshell chronographs, many other brands made watches with this 189190 waterproof cases: Imperial, Harvard, Cyma, Tissot, Croton, Fortis, Breitling, Wakmann, Mulco, Heuer, Aristo, Zeus, Maritime, Arsa, Picard, Empire, Eterna, Sinn, Vetta, Lamont, Tavannes, Naef, Bovet, Piaget…

4-These brands made several types of 189190 cases: rounded and square, with and without chronograph, with and without bezel, with two or three subdials, with up and down subdials...

5-The chronographs with 189190 cases assembled several movements. I have found and identified examples with Valjoux 22, Valjoux 23, Valjoux 69, Venus 150, Venus 170, Venus 210, Venus 75 and Landeron 47. All the Gallet with clamshell cases that I have seen they all had Venus 150 movements.

6-The diameter of the 189190 chronograph cases varies from one to another (from 28´5 mm to 38 mm). All the Gallet clamshell cases that I´ve seen they all had 34´40 mm of diameter.

That´s the information that I have collected while looking at beautiful vintage watches. I hope you had found something useful or interesting.

Best regards.

PS: I will appreciate any contributory information, comments or/and pictures


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Hi
welcome to the forums and too Spain From Spain.
I never knew of this patent, but I do know well the CEO of Gallet. They are really nice people
You could write to him, if you wanted further info, or I can send it for you.
You can email me at
[email protected]

I will point him to this Thread.
Regards


----------



## DragonDan

Hello Tucayjordan, good to see you posting more information about Gallet and watches in general. I made your comment into a separate post on the Gallet facebook page. 
I agree with your information from the most part, and find it interesting that so many companies used this technology. Of course the downside was that it was difficult to produce, and required fairly complex machining. I believe that's why it did not survive outside of the 1960's.
That leads me to my first addition to your information. If you look at this V150 Flying Officer, I believe this watch was made in the late 1950's. 









I went into great detail about why I feel this is later than your 1951 date on the Gallet Facebook page, but here's a quick summary: the style of logo is the later version, prior to about 1950 the logo font was sans-serif. This logo is a serif style. Also the size of the subdials and size of 1-12 arabic numerals also point to post-1950 production. I feel this was basically the last version of this model to house the Venus 150, and was made in the late 50's or even possibly the very early 1960's.

Another couple of photos, for fun


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Thanks Good post


----------



## Tucayjordan

Thank you very much Adam for your offer of Gallet contact information. I will email you soon. And once again thank you very much Daniel for all the work that you are doing in your Facebook Gallet Flight Officer group and in the forums to "diseminate" information about Gallet.

Today I have discovered a recent French thread in Forumamontres with (what it seems to be) more accurate information about which was the first manufacture maker that used the Brevet 189190 cases.

According to the text of the book, the oldest example of a 189190 case are the Fortis Wandfluh chronographs of 1937, instead of the Gallet Clamshell chronographs of 1938.

The Fortis manufacture plant is located in Grenchen, the same as the plant of Schmitz Frères and Co, inventors of the 189190 case.

http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&...-wUMErCvYoocZA

Wandfluh is the name of a Swiss mountain.

Schmitz Frères & Co also made, amongst many others, the waterproof cases of the Omega Ploprof (1970-1979).

It´s very profitable to share data and passions from the whole world.

Best regards.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

> It´s very profitable to share data and passions from the whole world.


Lo has dicho muy bien. Gracias


----------



## Tucayjordan

Today I have discovered another brand that used this 189190 cases: Southwest Instrument Co. They also used Venus movements. A beauty! Best regards.


----------



## Tucayjordan

On the following list you will find some watch brands that used the brevet 189190 waterproof cases:
1.	-Aristo.
2.	-Arsa.
3.	-Birks.
4.	-Bovet.
5.	-Breitling.
6.	-Brenet.
7.	-Bucherer.
8.	-Croton.
9.	-Cyma.
10.	-Doxa.
11.	-Empire.
12.	-Eterna.
13.	-Fortis.
14.	-Gallet .
15.	-Girard Perregaux.
16.	-Gotham.
17.	-Grana.
18.	-Gubelin.
19.	-Harvard.
20.	-Heuer.
21.	-Imperial.
22.	-James Schulz.
23. -Juvenia.
24.	-Kelbert.
25. -Klein & Muller.
26.	-Lamont.
27.	-Maritime.
28.	-Mulco.
29.	-Naef.
30. -Nivada.
31.	-Perfecta.
32.	-Piaget.
33.	-Picard.
34.	-Rima.
35.	-Rotary.
36.	-Sinn.
37.	-Southwest Instruments.
38.	-Tavannes.
39. -Technikum.
40.	-Tissot.
41.	-Uhrmacherschule Solothurn.
42.	-Vetta.
43.	-Wakmann.
44.	-Wyler.
45.	-Zeus.
There are many different shapes and diameters of this brevet 189190 cases.


----------



## WatchFred

thank you, Pedro !

do you have some more example watch pics to post, it would be greatly appreciated ?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Here is some more good info:



*BREITLING CASE BACK - USING THE GALLET/FREY PATENT.
*

ACKNOWLEDGEMENT: Connoisseur of Time


----------



## Tucayjordan

ARISTO with Valjoux 23, all stainless steel case, 34.5mm of diameter without crown...


----------



## Tucayjordan

BIRKS with Valjoux 22, all stainless steel case...


----------



## Tucayjordan

BOVET, all stainless steel case...


----------



## bobbee

@tucayjordan, here's a September 1941 advert I found in the Winnipeg Free Press.
Hope you like!


----------



## Tucayjordan

BREITLING with Venus 175, stainless steel case, diameter of 36mm...


----------



## Datreedude

I have many Croton's that have this case (since I am accumulating Croton examples as of now). I have posted this one on a separate topic, but thought since I had the photos, I would post here as well.





























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wibbs

The Heuer 1550 "Bund" has a very similar layout to the Brevet design(as does its Leonidas predecessor). Can't recall any Brevet stamping in mine though. Maybe because the patent had long since expired? Given these were still being made into the 1980's they're probably the last of this design solution to be produced?


----------



## Tucayjordan

ARSA: Venus 150 (18 jewels), stainless steel case, diameter of 34´5mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

BRENET: Venus caliber, stainless steel case...


----------



## Tucayjordan

BUCHERER: Landeron caliber, stainless steel case (or gold plated), diameter of 36´5mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

RECTA: the 46th brand which used these pioneer waterproof 189190 cases, 29mm...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

I mentioned the Gallet clamshell, patent and adoption to Multichron in my webinar last night
Regards


----------



## Tucayjordan

CROTON: 
a) Stainless steel case, Valjoux 77...
b) Stainless steel case, Landeron, diameter of 36´5mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

CYMA WaterSport: stainless steel, Valjoux 22, diameter of 38mm..


----------



## Tucayjordan

CYMA: stainless steel, Valjoux 71...


----------



## Tucayjordan

CYMA: stainless steel, 29mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

CYMA/TAVANNES:


----------



## Tucayjordan

DOXA: stainless steel, diameter of 28mm (white), 29mm (black), 22mm (rectangular)...


----------



## Tucayjordan

EMPIRE: stainless steel...
a) Diameter of 25mm.
b) 23x23mm.


----------



## Tucayjordan

PAUL BREGUETTE (the 47th brand which used these pioneering waterproof cases): stainless steel, 23x34mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

ETERNA: all are stainless steel cases.
a) Valjoux 69, 28mm...
b) Valjoux 22, 38mm...
c) 24mm...
d) Military "Tartarugone" type, 38mm... In some of these specific Eterna "Tartarugone" were assembled brevet 189190 casebacks (properly engraved) without using the 4 screws compression system...


----------



## Tucayjordan

FORTIS: Wandfluh, stainless steel case...


----------



## Tucayjordan

GALLET:

a) Gallet Clamshell, stainless steel, Venus 150, diameter of 34,40mm... (a truly beauty canon!!)...

b) Gallet Flight Officer (the one of the picture belonged to President Truman), stainless steel, Venus 150, diameter of 34,4mm...

c) Gallet chronograph with rotating bezel, stainless steel, Venus 150, diameter of 34,4mm...

d) Gallet with Valjoux 69, stainless steel, diameter of 28mm (according to Gallet website)...

e) Gallet bumper (automatic), stainless steel, diameter of 29,1mm...

...If you like these Gallet beauties, I strongly recommend you to have a look at the Gallet Flight Officer Facebook of Daniel (DragonDan) and also the Official Gallet Chronograph Watch Web Site - GalletWorld.com


----------



## Tucayjordan

BELMAR: stainless steel, 35mm of diameter... the 48th watch brand that used the brevet 189190 waterproof cases...


----------



## Tucayjordan

DEFENDER: stainless steel... the 49th...


----------



## Tucayjordan

ROAMER: stainless steel, 22x31mm... the 50th...


----------



## Tucayjordan

GIRARD PERREGAUX: Gyromatic, stainless steel, 30x40mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

RIMA: stainless steel, 29mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

WYLER:
-Chronograph with Valjoux 22, stainless steel, 37mm...
-Automatic, gold plated, 28x36mm...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Famous clamshell patent that Gallet bought and adapted to their chronographs!


----------



## Tucayjordan

PIAGET: stainless steel, 29mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

MARITIME:
-Stainless steel, 34mm, Venus 75...
-Stainless steel, 29mm (according to seller´s description)...


----------



## Tucayjordan

Another ETERNA: stainless steel, 20x30mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

GOTHAM: they made all stainless steel cases and also chromium cases with stainless steel casebaks, 29mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

GRANA (Kurz Freres): stainless steel case, 30mm...and a very rare octagonal 26mm stainless steel case...


----------



## Tucayjordan

GUBELIN: stainless steel, Valjoux 22, 38.20mm case...


----------



## Tucayjordan

HARVARD: stainless steel, Venus 175, 36.5mm case... I believe that Harvard also assembled Venus 150 in 34.5mm brevet 189190 cases...


----------



## Tucayjordan

ARSA: stainless steel, 34.4mm, Venus 150 (45 minutes recorder)...


----------



## Tucayjordan

IMPERIAL:
-Venus 170, 34mm, stainless steel caseback (upper part of the case is chromed)...
-Automatic, 28,mm, stainless steel case...
-24,3mm, stainless steel case (the smaller example of a brevet 189190 case that I know)...
-Imperial also signed cases and movement of Harvard, Maritime, Klein & Muller...


----------



## Tucayjordan

JAMES SCHULZ: stainless steel case...


----------



## Tucayjordan

JUVENIA: stainless steel case, Venus 175...
Impressive and very rare chronograph... (Thanks George!).


----------



## Tucayjordan

KLEIN & MULLER: stainless steel, 29mm...


----------



## laikrodukas

Tucayjordan said:


> JUVENIA: stainless steel case, Venus 175...
> Impressive and very rare chronograph... (Thanks George!).


I send a WOW for this one


----------



## Hartmut Richter

...Adolf Schild Cal. AS 1007 (or derivative - or 1027 if a little bigger):

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: AS 1007

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Tucayjordan

ULYSSE NARDIN: stainless steel, Valjoux 22, 37mm... the 51st brand that assembed these pioneering waterproof brevet 189190 cases...


----------



## WatchFred

I am VERY unconvinced UN assembled this one, Pedro .....

a logo was clearly removed from that dial before Ulysse Nardin was added, would be very surprised if UN had done that in the 1940s

second and third letter seem to be "OT", so probably born as Rotary or Gotham ?


----------



## Apollonaught

Orient chronograph:Watchfred?

Edit:sorry Oriental not Orient.
The spacing of "Oriental" would fit nicely and they have left "Anti-magnetique"
Just a theory..............

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/help-identifying-watch-1993362.html


----------



## Tucayjordan

Hello WatchFred, hello Apolonaught,

The examples of Rotary and Gotham with brevet 189190 cases (that I have seen) were not chronographs. I have not seen Orient or Oriental chronographs with brevet 189190 cases. 

The chronographs with brevet 189190 cases, Valjoux 22, and 37 or 38mm of diameter (that I have seen) are Cyma, Eterna, Gubelin, Vetta, Wyler and this "Ulysse Nardin"... The caseback serial numbers (and engravings) of the Cyma, Eterna, Gubelin, Vetta and Wyler (that I have seen) are different to this "Ulysse Nardin" caseback serial numbers... I had not seen that kind of case serial numbers before...

Anyway, WatchFred, I believe that you are right and it seems to be like a shadow of letters behind the Ulysse Nardin logo... 

I attach two pictures of the movement and the inner view of the caseback... What do you think of their authenticity? 

I hope that between all of us we will discover more details about this Ulysse Nardin...


----------



## Apollonaught

Hi Tucayjordan,

I think it is Cyma watersport rebranded,(dial from oriental, case and movement from Cyma) same case serial here....................Cyma Watersport Chronograph Valjoux 22 SOLD | Art Deco | Style Era | Vintage Watches | Styleintime


----------



## WatchFred

great detective work, Apollonaught.
dislike the UN logo inside the caseback too.

and a seller who now claims "companies often used re-branded dials in the 1940s, my watchmaker claims this is certainlly original" ....... makes me cringe.


----------



## Apollonaught

WatchFred said:


> great detective work, Apollonaught.
> .


Thanks,should keep a great thread on track..........


----------



## Tucayjordan

Thank you very much Apollonaught, I didn´t realice that inner caseback serial number. I was focused only at the outer caseback serial numbers. After reading your new clue, I have found another CYMA with the same inner caseback serial number 295806... so it seems that 295806 was not a case serial number but a case model number for the bigger brevet 189190 cases...(or, at least, some of these bigger brevet 189190 cases...)

...I have just found the same 295806 inner caseback model number in a Gubelin with Valjoux 22 brevet 189190...



Apollonaught said:


> Hi Tucayjordan,
> 
> I think it is Cyma watersport rebranded,(dial from oriental, case and movement from Cyma) same case serial here....................Cyma Watersport Chronograph Valjoux 22 SOLD | Art Deco | Style Era | Vintage Watches | Styleintime


----------



## Apollonaught

That makes sense Tucayjordan,given its the exact number inside the case back.So the cases are being supplied to independent companies.


----------



## Tucayjordan

LAMONT:
-Aquamatica, stainless steel, 29mm, automatic...
-Compensamatic, stainless steel, 37mm, Landeron 47...


----------



## Tucayjordan

MULCO: stainless steel, 32.50mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

NAEF: stainless steel...


----------



## Tucayjordan

NIVADA:
-stainless steel, 29mm...
-stainless steel or gold plated, 37mm , Landeron 47...


----------



## Tucayjordan

PERFECTA: stainless steel, 35mm, Venus 150, 18 jewels, Swedish engravings, fixed bars...


----------



## Tucayjordan

ROTARY: stainless steel...


----------



## Tucayjordan

SOUTHWEST INSTRUMENTS: stainless steel, 37mm, Venus 175...


----------



## Tucayjordan

TAVANNES: stainless steel, 36mm, Venus 175...


----------



## Tucayjordan

"HEUER" (Franken): Landeron, 36mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

ESKA: the 52nd watch brand that assembled these brevet 189190 pioneering waterproof cases...
-30mm, stainless steel.
-38mm, stainless steel, Valjoux 22...


----------



## Tucayjordan

LUNESA: 53rd brand that used the brevet 189190 cases. (Lunesa is currently making the newest Gallet Flight Officer chronographs).
Stainless steel, 31mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

Another example of ETERNA with Valjoux 69: stainless steel, 28mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

ROXY: the 54th brand. Stainless steel...


----------



## Tucayjordan

RECORD: the 55th brand. Stainless steel, 22X30mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

HUDSON: the 56th brand...
Stainless steel, 29mmm...


----------



## bubba48

Croton Aquamatic



















Tavannes


----------



## busmatt

I'm assuming this little Paul Breguette is the same patent










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tucayjordan

A franken HARWOOD chronograph in a brevet 189190 waterproof case. It seems to have been assembled with parts from two different cases: the caseback serial number seems from a Gallet Clamshell. Hands could be original but, obviously the dial has been redone (Harwood was to bankrupcy years before this cases were designed and they did not make any chronographs).


----------



## DragonDan

Unfortunate that it's a frankenstein watch, because it's interesting. Since the dial is done almost as an afterthought, they could put any wording they wanted on the face. Any manufacturer worth their salt would have at very minimum made the snail tachy a different color so as to differentiate between that scale and the subdial scales.

Almost certainly a V150 under that dial.
~D


----------



## Tucayjordan

FORTIS: I am still not sure if the earliest chronographs with brevet 189190 waterproof cases were Fortis or Gallet... Hopefully we will puzzle it out in the future by means of new finds...


----------



## WatchFred

would be VERY surprised if that "Harwood" was a Gallet case, Pedro.

seller states:
*Dimensions:
*1.69" high x 1.53" wide x 0.43" deep (4.3cm x 3.9cm x 1.1cm).

so even w/ the crown, that is a lot larger than the Gallet ?
was very, very tempted; case looks like the R23 that Eterna was using ?


----------



## Tucayjordan

WatchFred said:


> would be VERY surprised if that "Harwood" was a Gallet case, Pedro.
> 
> seller states:
> *Dimensions:
> *1.69" high x 1.53" wide x 0.43" deep (4.3cm x 3.9cm x 1.1cm).
> 
> so even w/ the crown, that is a lot larger than the Gallet ?
> was very, very tempted; case looks like the R23 that Eterna was using ?
> 
> Hello Fred,
> 
> You are right that these theorethical dimensions are too big compared with the 34.40mm without crown of a Gallet. In my opinion the caseback seems to be from an early Gallet due to the serial number. The front part of the case does not match with the caseback and it could be from a more recent Gallet or any other chronograph with a brevet 189190 case. Obviously I could be wrong but I am a little sceptic about the precison of the dimensions stated by the seller...
> 
> If I had to bet, I would say that it probably assembles a Venus 150... But who knows... If the stated dimensions (39mm with crown) were correct then it could assemble a Venus 175 (a "Harvard" instead of a "Harwood"?)... Hopefully the new owner will clear it up...


----------



## Tucayjordan

LYCEUM: the 57th brand with brevet 189190 waterproof cases. Stainless steel...


----------



## Tucayjordan

CERTINA (Kurth Freres): the 58th brand. Stainless steel, 28mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

LACO: 59th brand, 22mm, stainless steel...


----------



## Tucayjordan

LECOULTRE: if it were original, it would be the 60th that used the brevet 189190 waterproof cases... (the case is broken and there is a hole in the caseback).
Stainless steel, 38mm, probably it assembled a Valjoux 22...


----------



## chrono7270

Tucayjordan said:


> WatchFred said:
> 
> 
> 
> would be VERY surprised if that "Harwood" was a Gallet case, Pedro.
> 
> seller states:
> *Dimensions:
> *1.69" high x 1.53" wide x 0.43" deep (4.3cm x 3.9cm x 1.1cm).
> 
> so even w/ the crown, that is a lot larger than the Gallet ?
> was very, very tempted; case looks like the R23 that Eterna was using ?
> 
> Hello Fred,
> 
> You are right that these theorethical dimensions are too big compared with the 34.40mm without crown of a Gallet. In my opinion the caseback seems to be from an early Gallet due to the serial number. The front part of the case does not match with the caseback and it could be from a more recent Gallet or any other chronograph with a brevet 189190 case. Obviously I could be wrong but I am a little sceptic about the precison of the dimensions stated by the seller...
> 
> If I had to bet, I would say that it probably assembles a Venus 150... But who knows... If the stated dimensions (39mm with crown) were correct then it could assemble a Venus 175 (a "Harvard" instead of a "Harwood"?)... Hopefully the new owner will clear it up...
Click to expand...


----------



## Reinermaxx

Just got this Gallet clamshell. Would love if anyone has further information on it. Definitely needs to be restored and cleaned, was also wondering if anyone could provide recommendations on servicing. I was thinking of having Gallet perform it but that costs around 850 for a full service and restoration. Was wondering if anyone has used the Gallet service before.


----------



## Tucayjordan

Hello Reinermaxx,
Due to the case serial number I would say it is from 1938-1939. 
The crown, the lower push button and the dial are not original (and perhaps the small 30 minutes recorder hand neither). 
I have used Gallet service once: excellent service but not cheap... and your Gallet would need to replace some original parts... which would make much more expensive an hypothetical restoration...


----------



## Tucayjordan

LUSINA: 61st brand, stainless steel, Valjoux 22, 38mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

FEREX: 62nd brand, stainless steel, Landeron 48, 37mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

MIMO (Girard Perregaux): 63rd brand... stainless steel, 29mm...


----------



## Tucayjordan

Another DOXA, this time it assembles a Valjoux 22, all stainless steel, 37,5mm... It has a clumsy "repair" in the caseback...


----------



## Tucayjordan

LEONIDAS: Valjoux 222, stainless steel, the 64th brand... some were for the German Army (Bundeswehr) and most of them for the Italian Air Force and the Italian Army... There are CP-1 and CP-2 models... Thank you Roberto!


----------



## bobbee

Is this Gotham one? Certainly looks like it!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/new-...ction-mentor-elgin-gotham-dorset-3672738.html


----------



## Tucayjordan

bobbee said:


> Is this Gotham one? Certainly looks like it!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/new-...ction-mentor-elgin-gotham-dorset-3672738.html


Yes bobbee, the Gotham is also a brevet 189190 case!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

With lume on the dial and none on the hands, there seems to be something funny going on.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## bobbee

Hartmut Richter said:


> With lume on the dial and none on the hands, there seems to be something funny going on.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


The lume may have been removed during cleaning, or (as often happens) came loose for some reason and cleaned out. The hands did have lume at some time though!


----------



## Tucayjordan

As a Gallet aficionado today I feel very fortunate because this time the research has been productive, somehow historic&#8230;

So far the oldest Gallet Flight Officer known in existence is the one owned by the 33[SUP]rd[/SUP] President of the United States, Harry S. Truman.

This historic Gallet Flight Officer has engraved in its caseback "Col. Truman from Vic Paul".

Harry S Truman was an artillery officer during WWI and in 1932 he reached the grade of Colonel.

It was told that this Gallet was a present from Vic Messall, his secretary from 1935 to 1941, but it was only a hypothesis and there was no data about Paul...

And 77 years later here there are the own words of Harry S. Truman about his Gallet:

*"&#8230;Vic and Paul Nachman gave me the most elaborate wrist watch I ever saw for Christmas. You have to be mathmatician to tell time by it. But it´s water proof and perfect for artillery use&#8230;"
* 
Letter from Harry S. Truman to Bess W. Truman, December 13, 1939 (Truman Papers: Family, Business and Personal Affairs Papers).

http://https://www.trumanlibrary.org/whistlestop/study_collections/trumanpapers/fbpa/index.php?documentVersion=both&documentid=HST-FBP_11-50_01


----------



## Tucayjordan

CLEBAR: the 64th brand that assembled the brevet 189190 waterproof cases.
Stainless steel...


----------



## Tucayjordan

HERITAGE: the 65th brand that assembled brevet 189190 waterproof cases:


----------



## Tucayjordan

BERNA WATCH, the 66th brand that assembled brevet 189190 cases: stainless steel, 38mm without crown, Valjoux 22...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

cool info. Thanks


----------



## Tucayjordan

A nice Wyler chronograph, 36mm, stainless steel...


----------



## Tucayjordan

MULCO: Valjoux 22, stainless steel, 38mm...


----------



## WatchFred

wonderful piece, Pedro !


----------



## Tucayjordan

HUGEX (Hugasa): the 67th brand that assembled brevet 189190 vintage waterproof cases.
Stainless steel...


----------



## Tucayjordan

TOURNEAU: the 68th brand that assembled brevet 189190 waterproof cases.
Stainless steel...


----------



## laikrodukas

amazing aesthetics


----------



## Tucayjordan

TITUS: the 69th brand.
Stainless steel, Valjoux 22, 38mm...


----------



## Verdi

Superb. 
Another thread that I had to read.
Amazing pieces. 
I want so many of them......but I would be happy to be able
to get one good condition watch from this long list of wonderful chronos.
thanks everyone


----------



## Tucayjordan

CORD: the 70th brand.
Stainless steel, Venus 175...


----------



## Tucayjordan

REGALIS: the 71th brand.
Stainless steel, 36mm...


----------



## 0xff

So I guess this thread is suitable for my watch


----------



## Tucayjordan

0xff said:


> So I guess this thread is suitable for my watch


 Yes, 0xff, your ROYCE is the 72nd brand that assembled brevet 189190 waterproof cases.


----------



## esen

Eterna military from the 30s.(Cal 600.) 
No screws, yes dust cover at the back of the case.
The shape of the case is very similiar mentioned on the first page.


----------



## Dan S

esen said:


> View attachment 13029895
> 
> Eterna military from the 30s.(Cal 600.)
> No screws, yes dust cover at the back of the case.
> The shape of the case is very similiar mentioned on the first page.


This thread is about watches with clamshell cases, which are best recognized by the four screws on the back.


----------



## esen

@badbackdan I post it only for the shape of the case mentioned on the first page (figure 1 or 2). 
Hard to find the combination of these 2 situations (the watch from 30s and the figure)
Anyway, so sorry for the missunderstanding.


----------



## laikrodukas

Case shape has nothing to do with being clamshell


----------



## Tucayjordan

LACO: the 73rd brand that assembled 189190 brevet waterproof cases.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## esdy_11192

Tucayjordan said:


> LACO: the 73rd brand that assembled 189190 brevet waterproof cases.
> 
> View attachment 13149137
> 
> View attachment 13149139


This is an amazing looking watch, but it doesn't look to me as the clamshell patent. The screws doesn't go in an angle. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Tucayjordan

esdy_11192 said:


> This is an amazing looking watch, but it doesn't look to me as the clamshell patent. The screws doesn't go in an angle. Maybe I'm wrong.


Perhaps you are right, esdy_11192... the caseback is not signed brevet 189190 and the screws are different... on the other hand it is from the same age and the idea is quite similar...


----------



## Tucayjordan

esdy_11192 said:


> This is an amazing looking watch, but it doesn't look to me as the clamshell patent. The screws doesn't go in an angle. Maybe I'm wrong.


Perhaps you are right, esdy_11192... the caseback is not signed brevet 189190 and the screws are different... on the other hand it is from the same age and the idea is quite similar...


----------



## Tucayjordan

A very, very old VETTA chronograph with Valjoux 22, 38mm, stainless steel. 
The specific rarity of this Vetta is that the inner caseback has still engraved the words "BREV. DEM." which means "requested patent". That means that this chronograph was assembled before the brevet 189190 was registered. So together with Gallet and Fortis, in my humble opinion, here we have a third candidate to compete for the tittle of being the first brand to assemble chronographs in brevet 189190 waterproof cases.


----------



## DragonDan

That's a well thought-out dial. I like the highlights on the 12 & 6, a nice touch!


----------



## mikajoergensen

Hallo, a friend of mine thinks this is a frankenwatch, because its not on your list. So i want to ask you. Its a LANCIA and measures 36,3mm. I guess one of the pushers are incorect, but im not an expert on clamshell chronographs. What do you think?


----------



## Tucayjordan

Hello mikajoergensen,
I have checked Mikrolisk and I have found that Lancia brand was created in La Chaux de Fond in 1923. And in Google there are several examples of Lancia chronographs. 
To my eyes it could perfectly be an original watch. If someday you opened it, it will be very interesting to see what it is engraved in the inner side of the caseback.
So LANCIA is the 74th brand that assembled these brevet 189190 waterproof cases.


----------



## mikajoergensen

Yes, the watch has what it seems to be an unmarked landeron 47 movement. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tucayjordan

Tucayjordan said:


> HARVARD: stainless steel, Venus 175, 36.5mm case... I believe that Harvard also assembled Venus 150 in 34.5mm brevet 189190 cases...


Today I have discovered that Harvard assembled Venus 165 in 36mm brevet 189190 cases and they did not assembled Venus 150.


----------



## Tucayjordan

Tucayjordan said:


> WatchFred said:
> 
> 
> 
> would be VERY surprised if that "Harwood" was a Gallet case, Pedro.
> 
> seller states:
> *Dimensions:
> *1.69" high x 1.53" wide x 0.43" deep (4.3cm x 3.9cm x 1.1cm).
> 
> so even w/ the crown, that is a lot larger than the Gallet ?
> was very, very tempted; case looks like the R23 that Eterna was using ?
> 
> Hello Fred,
> 
> You are right that these theorethical dimensions are too big compared with the 34.40mm without crown of a Gallet. In my opinion the caseback seems to be from an early Gallet due to the serial number. The front part of the case does not match with the caseback and it could be from a more recent Gallet or any other chronograph with a brevet 189190 case. Obviously I could be wrong but I am a little sceptic about the precison of the dimensions stated by the seller...
> 
> If I had to bet, I would say that it probably assembles a Venus 150... But who knows... If the stated dimensions (39mm with crown) were correct then it could assemble a Venus 175 (a "Harvard" instead of a "Harwood"?)... Hopefully the new owner will clear it up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 23rd February 2016 I answered this to Watchfred about a franken "Harwood" with a clumsily restored dial in a brevet 189190 case (page 9 of this thread).
> 
> Watchfred was right about the dimensions and I was wrong.
> 
> I was right about the Harvard hypothesis.
> 
> My mistake was due that I thought that in 1939 Harvard was assembling Venus 150 (29mm of diameter) but in reality at that time Harvard was assembling Venus 165 (31 mm of diameter) *at the same time* that Gallet was assembling Venus 150 in their Clamshell.
> 
> Both companies were using the same case numbers serie.
> 
> Venus 175 were launched in 1946 (as far as I know).
> 
> Below pictures show a Harvard assembling a Venus 165 in a 36mm case from 1939. Everything is consistent.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tucayjordan

CRYSLER:

Venus 150, only caseback is stainless steel. It´s the *75*th brand that assembled brevet 189190 cases.


----------



## Tucayjordan

JAEGER LECOULTRE:

Valjoux 23, stainless steel. It is the *76*th brand that assembled brevet 189190 cases.


----------



## Tucayjordan

HERMÈS:

Stainles steel.

The *77*th brand that assembled brevet 189190.


----------



## Tucayjordan

LUZ:

Stainless steel, 36,5mm without crown.

The *78*th brand that assembled brevet 189190 cases.
















(Thanks Marc!)


----------



## Tucayjordan

ELCO:
29mm, stainless steel.
The 79th brand.


----------



## Tucayjordan

ELECTION:
29mm, stainless steel.
The 80th brand.


----------



## Tucayjordan

MARVIN: 
81th brand.


----------



## Charon

I don't believe we've seen one of these yet.





















Ernest Borel with an A.Michel / Felsa 382


----------



## Tucayjordan

Perfect Charon! |>
Yes, this is a new discovery! 
So ERNEST BOREL is the 82nd brand that assembled 189190 cases.


----------



## Tucayjordan

PICARD CADET: 83rd brand that assembled Brevet 189190 waterproof cases.


----------



## Tucayjordan

NATIONAL PARK: the 84th brand...


----------



## Tucayjordan

REGALIS: the 85th brand


----------



## Tucayjordan

Another TOURNEAU:


----------



## Tucayjordan

ELCO: 86th brand.


----------



## Tucayjordan

CHRONOGRAPHE SUISSE: 87th brand.


----------



## notofthiscentury

Uno: 88th brand I think


























More details here: thread


----------

